
Guide to Sharing with Apple Photos - werkjohann
https://werkjohann.github.io/how-to-share-photos/
======
werkjohann
Author here. Sharing the photos and videos you take on your iPhone is a lot
more complicated than people might imagine. Chances are you’ve shared photos
with someone and unknowingly made a compromise that you didn’t intend to.
After exhaustive testing of the various ways of sharing from the Apple Photos
apps, I put together this flow chart so that people can make conscious choices
about how they share photos.

